# I did it... swapped pierburg 2e2 for weber 32/34 DTML



## meinit (Jan 26, 2004)

As some of you may know ive had loads of trouble with my pierburg carb, so i wanted to replace it with the weber 32/34 dtml, Ive done the swap at last with help from the AC fab boys... we made a adapter plate from a piece of 5mm steel, after a few tests and a few minor adjustment its on the engine working








I had to re route the throttle cable as the weber throttle plate is on a differant side, then make a bracket to hold the cable still. fitted a choke cable (yipee manual choke) and i am impressed with the weber
Now the bad bit, Any help plz
when driving and i come off the throttle (slowing down) it judders bad like i dont know how to drive, if i rev up its fine, it happens about 2500rpm. I am wondering if it the jet size. As the weber came from a mini 1275
But i can live with the juder for the moment its just loads better than the pierburg. Just have to see if the mpg is better.
Next mission is to make a induction kit as the old air filter dont fit anymore....... 
will it ever end........ hope not


----------



## bigdavevw (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: I did it... swapped pierburg 2e2 for weber 32/34 DTML (meinit)*

hi mate can you tell me if that carb was worth replacing your 2e2? does it fit straight on to your original manifold? can you feel a difference in performance? im thinking of replacing my 2e2 on my 1.6 driver, do you reccomend it? thanx for any responce


----------



## vwerico (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: I did it... swapped pierburg 2e2 for weber 32/34 DTML (meinit)*

Nice to hear you got it running. 
I was able to buy a Pierburg/solex 2E2 for thirty Euros at a local junkyard for my Golf II 1.6l. I replaced the bad waxstat and H2O choke and it runs decently. The PIersburg has a vacuum actuated circuit for deceleration. I you haven't already bought the manual, it sounds like time to buy it. With manual in hand, troubleshooting your decelleration woes should not be very difficult. The problem could be something as simple as a mis-connected vacuum hose that has inadvertently disabled your deceleration fuel shut-off circuit. I learned quite a bit about auto carb during the past months. I am certificated A&P mechanic, so I already have a decent understanding of aircraft fuel induction systems. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## broken dipstick (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: I did it... swapped pierburg 2e2 for weber 32/34 DTML (vwerico)*

well help me with mine..
it barely starts when cold..
idles high unless i tap the gas.
and the choke seems to be disconnected from any waterflow.
i can't get a manual for it either, being in the USA.


----------



## chronicbadhabit (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: I did it... swapped pierburg 2e2 for weber 32/34 DTML (broken dipstick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *broken dipstick* »_it barely starts when cold..


Pump gas 3 times before starting to fill the bowl with gas

_Quote, originally posted by *broken dipstick* »_
idles high unless i tap the gas.


Stuck butterfly or stuck throttle cable. PB blast the butterfly assy, check the return spring for (enough) tension.


----------



## broken dipstick (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: I did it... swapped pierburg 2e2 for weber 32/34 DTML (chronicbadhabit)*

does anyone know a manual choke that would fit the pierburg 1b?
this one:
http://www.gowerlee.dircon.co.uk/1B3type.html


----------



## dubstep (Jan 15, 2008)

carbed cars dont run good in the cold you gotta let them warm up for awhile


----------



## broken dipstick (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: (dubstep)*

no ****?
it's because the choke is disconnected


----------

